# Recovery?



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone seen a T recover from a lump like this. There even is some blackish scar tissue present as well. It's hard to tell in the picture but it is protruding pretty far and almost transparent looking from the side.


----------



## Steven Valys (Jun 18, 2008)

From all the advice and insight on these lumps(hernias), most don't make it.  It will rupture from abrasions in the environment, swelling of the abdomen, or the soft exo of a molt.  If anyone can add to this or correct me, a few of us could use a hand.







best of luck Ryan!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ya I have had a few already in the past and they all resulted in death. I was just seeing if anyone had one make it. I was going to buy this rufilata girl, but when we spotted this they just gave it to me. I doubt I can save her, but I will make her comfortable till she passes.


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 18, 2008)

How would a lump like that develop? Is it just a "natural" thing like a human hernia(of sorts)? I have not seen that before.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't see it very often, and I have no idea how it forms. I suspected rough shipping on a few cases where they could have taken some blunt trauma from being bounced around, but this girl was never shipped anywhere so that is out of the question as a suspect cause.


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Ryan,

I have one right now that has something worse than that. Her abdomen was actually open and you could seen her book lung. That was when she first molted and im not sure how it looks now. I wasn't sure if she was going to be able to make it through the molt but she did. She was about 5 inches and was in premolt since last October or so. She wouldn't molt at all! She finally did last week and it was pretty amazing. I know none of that helps but here is a picture of her abdomen before the molt. I will get a picture of it after. It actually looked like a ball inside of her.












Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 18, 2008)

So did the affected area improve after a molt in your case?


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 18, 2008)

No it didn't improve... the abdomen actually opened up and I could see the inside of her. I will get a shot this Sunday when I pull her back out to check her condition. And to really answer your question... I think it might have gotten worse.

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I was actually contemplating trying to lance the wound so it would drain maybe then sealing it. It might be a bad idea, but it might be better then trying nothing.


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 18, 2008)

I know the first thought that crossed my mind was... Maybe I could remove this. I have no clue what its connect to, if its a tumor or something similar, or filled with liquid. It might be worth a try..

Did the P. rufilata just molt?

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 18, 2008)

The owners said she molted very recently.


----------



## T Frank (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's a similar situation on the ATS site, you may have already seen it.
http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=17292
Good luck!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

I am going to put her under today with Co2 and try to lance the wound and glue it after. I will take picture of the whole thing. Maybe a video as well. Wish me luck.


----------



## stooka (Jun 21, 2008)

i had something very similar looking with my lrge ad fem P.ornata after a moult.she moulted again 3days ago and looks to be fine again now.Moulted quicker than her usual cycle would be though.


----------



## T Frank (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Best of luck I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

stooka said:


> i had something very similar looking with my lrge ad fem P.ornata after a moult.she moulted again 3days ago and looks to be fine again now.Moulted quicker than her usual cycle would be though.


If it was not so big Id have some faith in the fact that it might be corrected. But considering she just molted and it looks horrible I guess I will take my chances.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that was interesting. She is fully awake now. That o2 really put her down hard. Only took about 4-5 minutes to do it. Once she was out I lanced the cyst and I barely had to touch it and it exploded. Liquid band aid was applied and a few hours later she is acting like nothing happened. So I hope she pulls through. They cyst is much small now too.


----------



## Nam (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow way to go on the operation I really hope that she pulls through.Post some after surgery pics.


----------



## penny'smom (Jun 21, 2008)

Where's the video Ryan?? This I really want to see!! Happy to hear she recovered from the procedure fine.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Good job I hope she pulls through I am as well excited to see the video / pics


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I have a video, but I really sort of forgot that I was taping it after a while and really got focused on getting the cyst lanced before she woke up. So it kind of sucks. 
In the video you can see me sliding her onto my makeshift surgery table, then lightly restraining her with twist ties, then cutting her cyst, then gluing her shut. At the end you even see her wake up from the Co2. When I cut the cyst a lot of fluid came out in a rush and caught me off guard. But it did not look like blood, it looked weird almost like T poo.The size of the cyst is much much smaller now, now I just have to try and get her to her next molt!
Here is one picture of the cut made and the video, plus a picture from today. As of today she is still active and climbing around just fine.






[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xDXSGyM9ypI&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xDXSGyM9ypI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, you actually performed an operation on a T. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

How did you glue her back? Superglue?


----------



## AubZ (Jun 26, 2008)

I think we can upgrade you to T doctor.   Weldone and I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## GForce14063 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well that was my first time watching tarantula surgery.Best of luck and I hope she pulls through. I will be watching for updates.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jun 26, 2008)

well this has been very interesting, I hope she makes a full recovery. It will be very interesting to see if the next molt eliminates the condition or returns it, as well as if it returns prior to the next molt and the surgery needs to be repeated.
Rev


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 26, 2008)

That was interesting.
I hope she pulls thru. keep us updated.


----------



## WARPIG (Jun 26, 2008)

That was amazing, I'm glad you attempted this in its early stages, I believe that by trying in an early stage, you have given your T a fighting change. 

GL and keep us posted.

PIG-


----------



## Travis K (Jun 26, 2008)

*Wow*

Nice timing Ryan!:clap: :worship: 

looked like fun, maybe on day I will get to do that.

Hopefully the T wont start to reaccumulate the fluid.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya I hope it does not fill up with fluid again. So far it does not look like it has. And she ate last night so that's a good sign too!


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 26, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ya I hope it does not fill up with fluid again. So far it does not look like it has. And she ate last night so that's a good sign too!


I don't know it this would work with a T but if it does fill up  with fluid again try the operation again but leave it open and pack it with gauze but the trick is to change it everyday Like I said it might not work with a T but thats what they do with people


----------



## Travis K (Jun 26, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ya I hope it does not fill up with fluid again. So far it does not look like it has. And she ate last night so that's a good sign too!


Wow, that is awesome that she is eating already.  What a good sign!:clap:


----------



## Travis K (Jun 26, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> I don't know it this would work with a T but if it does fill up  with fluid again try the operation again but leave it open and pack it with gauze but the trick is to change it everyday Like I said it might not work with a T but thats what they do with people


I think that would lead to infection, even if you were neurotic enough to change the gauss.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 26, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> I don't know it this would work with a T but if it does fill up  with fluid again try the operation again but leave it open and pack it with gauze but the trick is to change it everyday Like I said it might not work with a T but thats what they do with people


She is way to small for that. Id never been able to keep steady enough to do that. Plus your right, with Ts that would be a bad idea, the would just keep bleeding till they died.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 26, 2008)

I figured as much ijust thought id throw it out there well I hope it doesnt fill up so you dont even have to worry about it either way good job with the operation i would never even think of trying that


----------



## Moltar (Jun 26, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Well done! Now can i talk to you for a moment about this appendix...?


----------



## ian robbins (Jun 27, 2008)

*Duuude........*

I have seen some stuff in myday but that.......
you just ......
and it ate......
you my man are gifted.:clap: 

That was sweet. I mean really sweet.

Change it, change it from talkenlate08 to Spider Mcgyver of the highest order....08 or maybe the upgraded version go for 09....

you even called it lanced...

Im bowing now, not in submission but out of respect.:worship: 
that is some skill.


----------



## Snipes (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty cool Ryan, I hope she pulls through. Are you going to do anything with what came out to see what it is?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

I did not save any of the fluid. Just doing the operation was stressful enough. I did not have the presence of mind to remember to save anything. Maybe next time if there is one.


----------



## xchondrox (Jun 28, 2008)

I was thinking that if there is a next time that it may work out better for you to use a syringe. Wouldnt need as much glue and you could save some fluid for whatever:?  Glad she's come'n round for ya!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 28, 2008)

In the after photos...where you went about sealing her up with glue, what is the stringy white strands attached to her? Is that, for whatever reason, some sort of webbing or animal hair?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

xchondrox said:


> I was thinking that if there is a next time that it may work out better for you to use a syringe. Wouldnt need as much glue and you could save some fluid for whatever:?  Glad she's come'n round for ya!


Ehhh maybe. But how would I know if I was only removing cyst fluid and not something more important?



hairmetalspider said:


> In the after photos...where you went about sealing her up with glue, what is the stringy white strands attached to her? Is that, for whatever reason, some sort of webbing or animal hair?


Yes that be cat hair. Right after she woke up she decided to run around like batman. She picked up some kitty hairs on the carpet that stuck to her drying glue.


----------



## von_z (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, awesome!  Definitely keep us posted with updates and pics.


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you explain a little more about using CO2 to put her down?  How much?  Dry ice, or what?  How do you keep from just suffocating her?  How long does it put her out for?

Hopefully I will never have to use it... though I'm sure that you just gained so many cool points in this hobby (and so many crazy points to the rest of the world)

-c


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I used baking soda and vinegar. So I took a soda bottle and put a 1" layer of baking soda at the bottom. After that was done I held a balloon in one hand and the vinegar in the other. Right after you poor the vinegar into the container it starts to fizz and give off the Co2. Take the balloon as fast as you can and use it to cap the top of the bottle. The balloon will start to fill up, but the reaction is not that strong so as the fizzing stops squeeze the bottle so the air in the bottle fills the balloon. 
I already had the T in an airtight container (well mostly air tight it was a deli container with no holes in it) You crack the lid and let the balloons contents empty and close the lid right away. 
Almost within the first minute you could see the Co2 starting to work. First I saw  her spreading her fangs wide like she was trying to breath through her mouth, then she started trying to bite the container, then she started to get clumsy, then she lost her grip on the walls and slid off. After she had lost her motor skills I still waited about 10 minutes for her to become all the way still. Its a bit of a guessing game. To much Co2 for to long and she dies, and to little she would have woke up in the middle of the surgery. I just happened to guess right with the amount this time. She was down maybe 20 minutes start to finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 28, 2008)

First of all that was amazing what you did, your really talented. VERY cooL!

In the future, i dont know if you know this or not, but taking bakers yeast and sugar works very well to have a more controllable longer supply of Co2. The more yeast you add and smaller amount of sugar, the lower amount of Co2 and longer it will last, up the sugar and you get more Co2 and it does not last quite as long. By long duration (low concentration) im talking up to 2 weeks constant supply Co2, short duration (high concentration) 2-3 days. You can measure the amount by placing the formula in a pop bottle, rigging up aquarium hose out the top of the pop bottle and then placing the aquarium tube under water. The more bubbles you get in a lower amount of time the higher the Co2 levels. 
Cheers!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

I had no idea you could do that. I'll have to keep that in mind if there is a next time.
So there is no liquid involved? Just yeast and sugar?


----------



## proper_tea (Jun 28, 2008)

Would you consider using Co2 on an already injured spider?  For example, I've seen plenty a thread where someone's spider, for one reason or another, has split it's abdomen, and is bleeding to death.  Would the Co2 be more likely to kill it in this situation?

I'm imagining a situation where a T that I really don't wanna get bit by is injured and bleeding to death.  Better to just put on some gloves and make a brave face... or knock it out?

-c


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

I am not to sure. But the next time I have an injury of that sort I am going to try the Co2.
With an injury like that if you just put on gloves and grab it, it will struggle and fight back causing more blood to be lost and increasing the odds that it dies I would think. But that is just a guess on my part.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 28, 2008)

How is she doing as of today? Is the wound healing up properly?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

Healing how? I don't expect the wound to heal all the way till she molts if I can get her that far. But she is still active and walking around so I hope she gets there.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 28, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Healing how? I don't expect the wound to heal all the way till she molts if I can get her that far. But she is still active and walking around so I hope she gets there.


'Healing' more so implied that there is no leakage nor swelling, etc.

If she makes it, you should post some photos to see the advancements or lakc thereof.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 28, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I had no idea you could do that. I'll have to keep that in mind if there is a next time.
> So there is no liquid involved? Just yeast and sugar?


OOPS! I posted that in a hurry yes water! Man i must have been more tired than i thought lol.


This is more detailed on what you do...

Take a 2 liter pop bottle.
Add water up to the top of the paper label on the pop bottle. (generally this is a good way to figure it)
Add 2 tbs of yeast
Add however much sugar you want (1.5-2 cups is usually a good amount to get things going!)

Now take and drill a hole just big enough for airline tubing in the top of your lid. 
Slid the airline tubing down into the lid about 1", it should be ABOVE the mixture. THIS IS IMPORTANT! It MUST be ABOVE the mixture, not in it!


Seal the airline tubing in place with aquarium sealant. Seal it at the top of the lid, AND inside the lid. Let this dry and do not cover the bottle with the mixture in it, let it vent until the lid is finished.

Gently shake up the mixture a bit, and place your finished lid with aquarium tubing on it tightly. Give it around 24 hours and you got a very reliable supply of Co2 that will last you awhile.

Hope this was more understandable, i cant believe i wasnt more thorough earlier, sorry bout that  

Ill go make an illustration to show you everything finished.
Cheers

Edit- here ya go...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes that is a much better explanation. I had an idea where you were going with it but was failing to understand how there was going to be a reaction with two dry products. 

Ill keep this in mind for sure. Sounds interesting. I might even do it just to do it.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 28, 2008)

Just to let you know... dont add more than 1-2 tsp yeast. I posted "whole packet" and if you do that it just wont work as good as 1-2 tsp will.

Also make sure that you dont leave the solution sealed air tight, it will go boom and big mess. Co2 has LOTS of pressure. You would be suprised how much Co2 a bunch of yeast can put off when they eat the sugar.

I keep forgetting the amount of yeast you should add for a 2 liter. I always setup with the larger 3 liters or bigger containers because i needed a very large amount of Co2. 1-2 tsp is good for 2 liter, anything more add some, anything less decrease it. Mostly you need to experiment. You cant really mess it up, but changing things slightly will drastically change the amount of Co2 put off and how long it lasts.

Also room temp or warm water is the best way to go for this. It makes the yeast react a lot faster than cold water IME. 

Did i mention not to seal it air tight? Yea i did this with 4 3 liter bottles and they went boom all over the carpet. It smelled horrid and was very messy and sticky!

Cheers


----------



## Pestilence (Jun 28, 2008)

I've learned something.. thanks! ...still theres the risk of killing the T when you overdoes. yikes


----------



## DrAce (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeast is a good method of producing CO2.  Wouldn't vinegar and baking soda be a much quicker and more controlable source?


----------



## sparular (Jun 30, 2008)

Baking soda and vinegar or dry ice would be better in this case for 2 reasons.
1. Yeast take a while to get going and produce significant levels of CO2. This would be better for long term CO2 production like for a planted fish tank (which is what I used it for).
2. Yeast are fungi that can be infectious. So it's probably best to stay as microbe free as possible.

If you use dry ice make sure not to chill your T's while you anesthetize them or they could die.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 30, 2008)

DrAce said:


> Yeast is a good method of producing CO2.  Wouldn't vinegar and baking soda be a much quicker and more controlable source?


It was a real fast reaction that was for sure. If your not ready you will miss a bulk of it.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Jun 30, 2008)

*so many questions...*

Ryan, where had you heard about using CO2 as an anesthetic for tarantulas?
How many other people have used this method? 
There is a (possible mis-)conception put forward by Romain Pizzi, of the Royal Zoological Society of Scotland Edinburgh Zoo/Dept of Veterinary Clinical Studies in the book Invertebrate Medicine by Gregory Lewbart that,"Carbon Dioxide is commonly used  by entomologists for invetebrate anesthesia, but spiders might die."
Perhaps this is a popularly held misconception. It would be nice, as isoflurane is not something that the average person can easily lay hands on.
Also, did you manage to collect any of the fluid for possible vet examination? Has anyone who has had a T with a hernia had the contents of it analyzed?
BTW amazing surgery,Ryan, any zoo should be proud to have you. You should relate _that_ experience in your resume.
PS Steve, how is your metallica? Sorry I wasn't able to keep up with her progress.


----------



## robc (Jun 30, 2008)

I am lost for words.....that was awesome ryan...:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 30, 2008)

sparular said:


> 2. Yeast are fungi that can be infectious. So it's probably best to stay as microbe free as possible.


I disagree. If done properly the yeast will be nowhere near the "patient", only Co2 will be in the vicinity.

Why would it be better?

You could hook this method up to an airtight container with the tarantula in it and wait for it to take effect. How is it not better? Baking soda and vinegar throws off huge amounts fast then its gone. This way you have time, and its more easy to work with. And if you need more, its right there for you.

Cheers


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that was the biggest disadvantage of using the vinegar and baking soda. I actually had to do the mixture twice because I was not expecting the reaction to be so quick. I think I am going to try the yeast idea next time. (really hope that’s not soon.) 

I hope everyone knows I just did it because it was an extreme case and I did not think it was going to correct itself. I am not going mad scientist and doing this all the time. Although it is tempting because it was a very interesting experiment!  

As of this morning she was still very active and climbing around, and I have to admit she is making it longer then I thought she might. Gosh I really hope she molts.


----------



## DrAce (Jun 30, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> It was a real fast reaction that was for sure. If your not ready you will miss a bulk of it.


You can control it and slow it down by adding the baking soda in pellets - wrap them up in a couple of layers of tissue paper/newspaper.  That just slows things down enough to let you get caps on bottles etc.

Regardless, you should be proud of that effort, Ryan!


----------



## DrAce (Jun 30, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> I disagree. If done properly the yeast will be nowhere near the "patient", only Co2 will be in the vicinity.
> 
> Why would it be better?
> 
> ...


I agree - there's practically no chance of spreading a yeast infection from bakers yeast (note, that this isn't the 'yeast' infection you might be thinking of).  Any 'practically zero' chance becomes zero when you put a water scrubber in the way that was suggested above.

As I just posted, there are ways of controling the baking soda reaction - I've never actually tried the yeast for these purposes.  Dry ice, if you can get it, might be another good slow source.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone else had any experience using CO2 to anesthetize tarantulas? Or heard of anyone else using it? 
Or seen or heard of any references of it being used on tarantulas or insects?
Where had you originally heard of the practice, Ryan, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 2, 2008)

Isnt there a reference in one of the good ol tarantula books... tarantula keepers guide?


----------



## presurcukr (Jul 2, 2008)

page # 155 T.T.K.G by Schultz and Schultz  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127527&highlight=presurcukr this should help


----------



## JayzunBoget (Jul 2, 2008)

Great references, thank you guys. I still haven't made it cover to cover on the Tarantula Keepers Guide, but I can't believe I missed that one.
This seems to be a fairly common practice (well among the uncommon practice of tarantula anesthetics, anyways) and a misconception on R. Pizzis part that it would be fatal to spiders/tarantulas.


----------



## GForce14063 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have used co2 for killing large numbers of rats for freezing when I was into reptiles. I used co2 from a tank used in a beer dispenser.


----------



## DrAce (Jul 2, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> Great references, thank you guys. I still haven't made it cover to cover on the Tarantula Keepers Guide, but I can't believe I missed that one.
> This seems to be a fairly common practice (well among the uncommon practice of tarantula anesthetics, anyways) and a misconception on R. Pizzis part that it would be fatal to spiders/tarantulas.


We've used CO2 for mammals too (mice), if we don't want to interfere with some transporters on the embryo.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Jul 2, 2008)

DrAce said:


> We've used CO2 for mammals too (mice),


To anesthetize or euthenize?



DrAce said:


> if we don't want to interfere with some transporters on the embryo.


:?  care to share with the class?


----------



## _bob_ (Jul 2, 2008)

*Update*







http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/_bob_/Arachnids/ouchy38824-1.jpg <-- larger image

Here is an update of my girl since she molted. You can actually see that its all the way up to her book lung. That is about half of her book lung exposed. I am very much interested in trying what you did this Sunday.

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy smokes thats big. 
My girl ate another roach today, so it will be interesting come molt time if she makes it!


----------



## DrAce (Jul 2, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> To anesthetize or euthenize?
> 
> 
> :?  care to share with the class?


Sure.  Anesthetize.  I've used it to euthanize, but mostly rats.

My lab works with embryos - particularly transportation, and sodium-hydrogen exchanger activities in preimplantation embryos.

All of the fun anesthetics muck up the activities of transporters - mostly in the nerves.  Embryos, for reasons which only they seem to know, use mostly nervous system transporters (like Glyt1, Imino, ASC, and B0,+) to transport amino acids.  So, those anesthetics muck them up too.

Incidentally, Carbon dioxide mucks up the Na/H exchanger, by playing with the pH of the subject - mostly on the euthanasia end of the treatment, but to a lesser extent in the middle.  For reasons I don't understand, we were prevented from using cervical dislocation for euthanasia, so had to resort to gas-tricks to get what we needed.

We now use cervical dislocation to sacrafice mice we use.


----------



## _bob_ (Jul 2, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Holy smokes thats big.
> My girl ate another roach today, so it will be interesting come molt time if she makes it!


Yeah it is very large... I am very much interested in trying to anesthetize her to examine it better.


----------



## Odinp13 (Sep 25, 2008)

_bob_ said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/_bob_/Arachnids/ouchy38824-1.jpg <-- larger image
> 
> Here is an update of my girl since she molted. You can actually see that its all the way up to her book lung. That is about half of her book lung exposed. I am very much interested in trying what you did this Sunday.
> 
> Bob


Bob, I agree with another reader who mentioned possibly using a syringe and needle to aspirate the abcess.  This minumizes the site from more bacteria and provides a smaller surface to seal.  I know from the looks like aseptic technique may not be a major factor, but when we attempt these treatments we always try to "do no harm" when possible.  If this little gal has an untoward outcome you have fewer reasons to beat yourself up.

Talkinlate did a stellar job, and I commend him for the strength to pull it off.  Few would have had the nerve to take a path not travelled like that one.


----------



## Faunya (Sep 25, 2008)

For those of us who would rather not tinker with creating our own CO2, Jungle Laboratories puts out a product for aquarium use called the CO2 fizz factory.  You can buy refill tablets for this "fizz factory", which look like selzer tablets...just drop one in water, and it will produce CO2 continuously for 5-10 minutes...until the tablet is completely dissolved.  This should allow plenty of time to collect what you need without having to make a big mess...just a thought.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Sep 27, 2008)

*Darn...*

I was hoping that this was an update on the patient/subject of this post.
How is she doing, Ryan? Has she molted yet?
_Bob_, any word on yours?
SteveValys, is your P. metallica still with us?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 27, 2008)

I can almost hear them all in the background... in there little white gowns with the paddles yelling CLEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betuana (Sep 27, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> I was hoping that this was an update on the patient/subject of this post.
> How is she doing, Ryan? Has she molted yet?
> _Bob_, any word on yours?
> SteveValys, is your P. metallica still with us?
> Inquiring minds want to know!


There is an update on Ryan's T on this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=135299

He has additional pictures and info there!


----------



## ShellsandScales (Sep 27, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Just to let you know... dont add more than 1-2 tsp yeast. I posted "whole packet" and if you do that it just wont work as good as 1-2 tsp will.
> 
> Also make sure that you dont leave the solution sealed air tight, it will go boom and big mess. Co2 has LOTS of pressure. You would be suprised how much Co2 a bunch of yeast can put off when they eat the sugar.
> 
> ...


Also the type of yeast you use would make a difference in the total co2 produced and the speed of production. Getting the yeast to produce co2 is called blooming. There is cake yeast(not for cakes it comes in cake form), active dry yeast, instant, etc.(I was a cook for 10 years) bakers swear by cake yeast but it is hard to obtain and not very shelf stable. Active dry yeast requires warm water and a little time to start producing co2. instant yeast will produce co2 with cold water. I would personally recomend instant. Its ready to go with cold water and will take less time to produce co2. Although ultimately if you are looking for a longer co2 production time with more total co2 output then go with active dry.


----------



## Steven Valys (Sep 28, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> SteveValys, is your P. metallica still with us?
> Inquiring minds want to know!


She's in premolt, should pop anyday, the colors became vibrant again.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Sep 28, 2008)

Steven Valys said:


> She's in premolt, should pop anyday, the colors became vibrant again.


Yes!!! That is so awesome to hear!! Congrats to the both of you!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Pics after her molt.*

She is looking much, much better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DDaake (Oct 5, 2008)

*Awesome!*

:clap: Glad to see someone with success in dealing with this hernia phenomenon. Your a great asset to the hobby.:clap:


----------



## Steven Valys (Oct 13, 2008)

JayzunBoget said:


> SteveValys, is your P. metallica still with us?
> Inquiring minds want to know!


She molted today.  Top half of her abdomen came off clean. The hernia grew a little from last molt. Lower half stuck and she ripped herself open trying to remove it.  Too bad, she was a beauty!


----------



## betuana (Oct 14, 2008)

Steven Valys said:


> She molted today.  Top half of her abdomen came off clean. The hernia grew a little from last molt. Lower half stuck and she ripped herself open trying to remove it.  Too bad, she was a beauty!


So sorry to hear that, what an awful loss.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well despite my efforts the lump got smaller the first molt, then got HUGE this last molt. It is so big now it wraps around the abdomen. Here are a few pics. 
Once she hardens up I will decide how I am going to approach things but I think co2 and a syringe is in order.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jan 27, 2009)

i really do think the best bet is going to be to pack it with something like whaen an abcess is removed but idk what or how you would deal with packing and re packing but its the only way i can think of keeping it from filling up again


----------



## mafiamike (Jan 27, 2009)

Why continue to mess with it? 

I've got a P. irminia girl that's had a lump since 5th instar. She's had 4 molts since she got it and though it's not going away, it hasn't gotten any worse. She's actually the only spider I have with a name, we just call her Bumpy.


----------



## Psych0 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is any wound there or just the lump? Because if it possibly wont bleed i wont do anything with it, just wait and see if it goes away.


----------



## Eggy (Feb 18, 2009)

Any updates on this Ryan?? Great thread.


----------



## drdoody (Nov 10, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> She is way to small for that. Id never been able to keep steady enough to do that. Plus your right, with Ts that would be a bad idea, the would just keep bleeding till they died.


You'd also have an open vector into the abdomen and all the organs therein. Super glue was the right choice.

I've sent this video to several of my coworkers. The reactions range from astonishment to hilarity. Mostly approval.


----------

